# Anyone planning second after first via hetrosexual relationship?



## Pisces34 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi  

Am wondering if there are any or many lesbian couples who are in the same position as me.

I have a wonderful teenage son conceived before I was able to address my sexuality.  Now planning to extend our family with my DP and wondered, am I alone it walking this path?

How did you explain the technicalities, if at all to your LO?  

What experiences do you have to share

Pxx


----------



## summer_rain (Apr 21, 2009)

My dp and I are.

I have 2 teenagers from a previous relationship and now my dp is 10 weeks pregnant.  We have yet to tell them though as we are waiting for dp to get to 12 weeks.  The plan is to tell them New Years Eve.  I am sure they they will be both overjoyed but haven't actually worked out exactly what we are going to say yet!  I'm not sure how much of the technicalities you actually need to go into - I guess it depends if you are going to use a clinic or kd...

Good luck - when are you hoping to start treatment?  Is it yourself or your dp trying to conceive?  

If you want to talk more, please feel free to pm me.

x


----------

